# Female peptide use for GH release?



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a friend who is looking to take Gh and I've suggested taking peptides instead as I have always got better results with peptides.

Problem is, I'm not sure what women can take. I was under the impression that they couldn't use GHRP and had to use IPAM, but I'm not 100%.

So far I've suggested looking into IPAM and Mod-Grf. Can women also use GHRP-2?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

@Pscarb would be the best person to advise on women using peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> Hi guys, I have a friend who is looking to take Gh and I've suggested taking peptides instead as I have always got better results with peptides.
> 
> Problem is, I'm not sure what women can take. I was under the impression that they couldn't use GHRP and had to use IPAM, but I'm not 100%.
> 
> So far I've suggested looking into IPAM and Mod-Grf. Can women also use GHRP-2?


IPAM is a GHRP just thought i would mention that as it is a common confusion....

women can use any GHRP/GHRH as men can and the dosing is the same and by this i mean 1mcg per kg is still saturation dose....

if you need anymore info then let me know.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> IPAM is a GHRP just thought i would mention that as it is a common confusion....
> 
> women can use any GHRP/GHRH as men can and the dosing is the same and by this i mean 1mcg per kg is still saturation dose....
> 
> if you need anymore info then let me know.


Cheers Paul, appreciate the information. Think I'd just advise the same stuff that I run then.

Don't know why, but I thought that GHRP-2/6 caused a bleed for women, must of made it up :lol:

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> Cheers Paul, appreciate the information. Think I'd just advise the same stuff that I run then.
> 
> Don't know why, but I thought that GHRP-2/6 caused a bleed for women, must of made it up :lol:
> 
> Thanks


No buddy all GHRP's create pulses the only peptide that creates a bleed type release is 1295 with DAC


----------

